
Python on Android? First impressions of Kivy - googletron
http://archlinux.me/dusty/2012/10/16/python-on-android-first-impressions-of-kivy/
======
lbotos
Has anybody had any luck with Kivy on iOS? I'm interested in it and wondering
any thoughts/experiences?

------
sxp
There is also <http://code.google.com/p/android-scripting/> for running Python
and other scripting languages on Android. I've used it in the past when I
needed to use my phone as a fancy calculate and wrote some Python to perform
the calculations.

~~~
patrickod
I used it to hack together a small app for background data collection a while
ago. The only problem was instability. I gave the script to family and friends
to run on their phones and collect more data but it was a pain teaching them
how to restart it when it died which it frequently did. Not sure if this has
been resolved in the last 18 months.

------
samuel
I don't understand exactly how this works. You have an Python API for
controlling the UI, great, but... can you use the full Python capabilities and
expect your app to be portable? If yes, How it works? Is the app compiled to
Dalvik bytecode when ported to Android for example? Are you restricted to pure
Python modules or something?

~~~
stefantalpalaru
It seems to package the Python interpreter on Android:
<http://kivy.org/docs/guide/packaging-android.html>

~~~
samuel
I have read a bit about this Python on Android, and it seems that uses
Android's NDK, which allows to port C/C++ programs to Android. I wasn't aware
that this was possible. I thought that only bytecode was allowed for security
reasons.

------
jswanson
I was curious as to how well this comes across on iOS devices, and came across
this while poking around the Kivy site:

    
    
      We haven't published our demos, but the winner of Kivy game contest #1 have been packaged for IOS: Deflectouch on iTunes.
    

Linking to this: <https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/deflectouch/id505729681>

It's free, and a fun little game. It feels non-native, but less so than some
of the other apps out there. It interprets touch events smoothly enough, and
runs well, though there isn't a lot going on so that's not a real indicator of
performance.

------
realrocker
The people who are wondering what is this project good for. Apart from the
obvious ease of using OpenGL widgets to create your UI, it has other benefits
too. For example: Imagine an interactive books app. This app is actually a
store for interactive books. Using Kivy, you can update this app with both
logic(code) and data(assets), thus introducing a new book. Initially your
books may be low on animations but as you get better at it, you insert complex
animations. All that without changing the base launcher code(well, except when
the base launcher library is updated once or twice a year).

